# E85



## Hot Fisher (Sep 7, 2005)

Do you know if E85 gets good gas mi. I have both sides of E85. But I what someones eles opion.\
:beer:


----------



## mbitz (Sep 2, 2003)

We do work for the company that publishes Ethanol Producer magazine and I asked those guys the same question. They said that is gets about 20% less miles per gallon, so if the price of E-85 is 20% or more less than regular gas it is a good idea to fill with E-85. Hope that helps.


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

What vehicle's can be filled with E85?


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

bump what vehicles can be used???


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Vehicles that have an E85 approved sticker on the gas cap or inside the gas door.

If you dont have a sticker, your car's computer is not set up to run the right combustion ratio for the ethanol.

I would not look at E85 as an alernate to high gas prices, but if you want to support our ND and MN corn growers buy it!!


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

http://www.e85fuel.com/e85101/flexfuelvehicles.php

This has a list of E85 vehicles.

I was talking with my Father-in-law (who is a mech.) also has wrenched for some race car drivers. He says that there is too much alcohol in the E85 for the newer vehicles to run the way they are set up now and that they need more fuel less air mixture to run properly.

They are running it in more race cars because it is cheaper for them and they can easily adjust the carbs.

Thats what I was told, me I just put gas in it and drive it.


----------



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

You can put E85 in a lot more cars you just put half regular and the other half E85. Haven't tried it yet, but I know of people that do it .


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

> You can put E85 in a lot more cars you just put half regular and the other half E85. Haven't tried it yet, but I know of people that do it .


Sure you can, if you want to replace all the o-rings and gaskets in your fuel system in a year!!!!

Honestly, the only gain you get from E85 is a feel good sensation at the pump because your not putting in as much money. The loss in fuel economy is about equal to the payback you get from the cheaper fuel.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

for all of you looking for a miracle here is the latest one Acetone
www.pureenergysytems.com/news/2005/03/1 ... 9_Acetone/


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

G/O

I couldn't open the site you posted.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Ref there is a _ between the 9 and A sorry everything gets underlined and wipes it out. Sorry


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

some *oil *company must be blocking the link, I cannot get it to display.


----------



## Hot Fisher (Sep 7, 2005)

I Have put half regular and the other half E85. In my pickup and it has more power now! Has eny one eles tried that? Or even 3/4 Regular and 1/4 E85.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Most vehicles can run up to 20% ethanol and adjust the engine to accommodate the oxygen levels etc. Beyond that prolonged use can cause piston scoring, seal and o-ring damage and a host of other problems. This is a result of higher operating temps and the use of seals not designed for continuous contact with alcohol.

I would never encourage someone to mix fuel levels beyond what the MFG suggests. It will result in some very high repair costs that will offset any at the pump savings.

Most Mfg require change in motor oil, frequency of oil changes because of the increased temps. In my vehicle use of E-85 is listed as hazardous condition use. This same statement is in most vehicles even the 06 models!

Do not remember who had the add out way back, that said "You can pay me now or pay me later!" I save nothing with the increased cost of maintenance required, reduced mileage, and added repair costs.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

www.pureenergysystems.com/index.html and go to acetone tier 3


----------



## Hot Fisher (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow gas is going down. In North Fargo gas is $2.76. How about that.


----------



## landyn2003 (May 14, 2005)

Tried 3 tanks of E-85(2004 Suburban). Dropped mileage from 16.25 to 14.0. Lost power. Found some E-85 paperwork form an old site. It stated at least 15% drop in economy and horsepower. Have a friend who tried it at a 50% ratio in his 88 Ford pickup. It ran ok for awhile (about 20 miles). Then started stammering and stuttering. Had to actually drain gas tank.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i wish they would make an e85 version of deisel. i think that would work out a lot better. and would help the truckers and farmers.who is going to buy biodiesel when it is the same price as #2 deisel.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

For those of you using E85, you will soon be paying more for it than gas at the pumps. Once 1.5 million gals are sold the $.60 Go subsidy goes away. Will you continue to use it at 20% less mileage and higher cost per gallon?


----------

